# 'Delicate' older wind problem!



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It may be worth mentioning it to the vet next time you're there. Though older dogs are prone to be a bit windier, it's also one of the rarer signs that all is not well with the liver, particularly if they suddenly develop the ability to clear a room in seconds flat. (I will say, though, it's more likely just age-related!)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Agree with Pilgrim123, would be a good idea to check his liver and have an all round Senior Health check. What a marvellous boy you have there and 14 1/2 is a great age, wishing you lots more happy times ahead!.


----------



## Annie23 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi! Just joined the forum, and our 13 yr old boy can clear a room too! We do know he has some liver issues related to Cushing's, but he is happy otherwise, so we deal with the stink until it passes!


----------

